# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Dã ngoại , dã nội đời tôi - da noi, da ngoai

## baonghia

Ngồi ở Nhà Bè mà giống dưới quê hết sức. Trưa nắng chạy theo mấy thằng em về nhà bà cô mình cho biết. Qua cầu Rạch Đỉa là tới căn nhà giáp mé sông mát rượi. Khoái chí từ lôi ông táo ra nhúm một đống than rồi lên danh sách chợ.


Ốc bươu, sò huyết, sò đá, sò lông... Mấy món này ở Nhà Bè rẻ rề, mỗi thứ quất hai ký lô nướng than cho nó dzã chiến, được ăn uống vầy mới thú.

Lót tờ báo ngồi bẹp, hì hụi thổi lửa để tìm chút khói quê.

_Rồi màn trình diễn các món nướng đã xảy ra, may là nhớ có mang theo máy ảnh . ._


_Đây là sò lông nướng_

_Mỡ hành_ 

_Đây là ốc bươu nướng mọi_

Dòm mấy con ốc chín vàng, thơm nức mũi nghen bà con!

_Anh chị em với nhau cả nên cứ từ từ chia cho đều mặc dù tụi nhỏ có hơi nhường mình hehe_


Sò huyết la cót ăn mới máu hehe. Dù sao đi nữa mình cũng là nông dân chánh gốc nên không có cơm là có nguy cơ chết thèm nên lợi dụng than còn nhiều mình vo nồi cơm bắc lên nấu kiếm cơm cháy.

_Và một ơ kho quẹt_

_Đây là thành quả của sự về nguồn đột xuất, cây nhà lá vườn._

_Mỡ hành của lò lông nướng còn dư trét lên cơm cháy dòm cho đã con mắt và co thắt cái ...bụng hehe_

_Mình cứ nhà nông như thế cho đời nó hạnh phúc. Cứ khi nào mần thì mần, khi nào rảnh thì về nguồn. Nước sông gạo chợ thiệt nghen. Ta nói ngồi nhậu mà con cá thồi lồi nó nhảy lên nhảy xuống mần mình nhớ quê gần chết_

_Sông ở giáp mí SG khác với sông quê nhiều, toàn rác...nhưng mà gió sông thổi lên mát hehe_

_Ba vắt mì để nấu canh sinh viên, cơm cháy kho quẹt mà hông có canh chắc cũng khó nuốt nên quất luôn chảo canh mì gói cho chồng nhớ thời sinh viên hehe_


Cơm no, bia bọt đầy đủ, phủi đít quần đứng dậy nói với thằng em cô cậu: "Mày có cái thú hưởng thụ sướng hơn chị, ở SG mà hứng gió sông ăn đồ nướng vầy là nhứt hạng rồi nghen. Tuần sau chị chở bầy trẻ qua mua cá kèo xốc muối ớt nướng héng!"

 Ở thành thị mà được ngồi hứng gió sông, ăn cơm cháy kho quẹt, thấy con thồi lồi nhảy lên nhảy xuống thiệt là phước. Được chạm chân trần vào nền đất, được nghe tiếng xào xạc của bụi dừa nước, thấy được đám rễ bần trồi ngược lên mặt sông mà như đang mười ba mười bốn tuổi, muốn nhảy ùm xuống nước, ôm bập dừa rồi quẫy đạp... (hông biết giờ đạp nổi hông nữa?)

----------

